

Free Hackation in New York to work on your side project - waxman
http://joingrouper.com/hackation

======
anandkulkarni
If I weren't already running a company, I'd jump on this in a heartbeat.
Spending a weekend working on people-matching algorithms sounds like a blast.

------
shunter
I'm guessing that the restriction on location is mainly related to keeping the
travel costs down. I 'm mainly just curious as to why the US Citizenship is a
hard requirement, particularly if I'm accepted to work on my own stuff.

~~~
crazypyro
Just in case you didn't see, they responded that this was not a hard
requirement.

------
intellegacy
This is pretty cool. Although I wonder what "grouper" is getting out of this.
And why grouper is willing to part with good money. It seems wasteful to me.

------
Geekette
Sounds like a great way to screen, invite, carry out an extended interview and
potentially hire/acquihire selected targets. :)

------
papercruncher
Who owns the IP that may come out of this?

~~~
crazypyro
It would be pretty shitty if they said you can work on your own projects and
then demanded that they own the work you do. They definitely should clarify
this on the site though....

------
danellis
One of the items on the application form is "I am a US citizen". Is that a
requirement for their Hackations?

~~~
nottombrown
Absolutely not a requirement. Awesome Non US citizens should apply.

------
JulianWasTaken
Cool. Developer interaction always sounds good to me, so, signed myself up.
Let's see what happens.

------
nottombrown
I added a clarification to the application that US citizenship is _not_
required.

